# Camera recommendations???



## alex43567 (Feb 27, 2011)

I need to replace my digital camera, and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions of what to get (or stay away from)? I know I need one with a quick shutter speed, but otherwise not sure what to look for.
Thanks!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What's your price range? 

I have a Canon Rebel Xsi that I love....it was pretty spendy.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a Kodak Z-981. It has a german zoom lens; takes videos; for regular picture taking it takes beautiful ones IMO. I dont think it would be a superior camera for someone who is advanced w/picture taking but for the average person it is a bit of a "luxury camera". I got ours for $200 1 year ago and have been super happy w/my purchase ever since.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I like my Nikon. Not sure which one it is, but it was $200 and has an optical zoom rather than just a digital one. Its been awesome for me. Didn't like my Samsung I used to have.


----------



## alex43567 (Feb 27, 2011)

:doh: budget info might have been helpful.... $300 is the most I want to spend. Not looking for anything too fancy, can't see paying for a lot of features I will never figure out how to use.
I haven't had much luck w/ Kodak's (that's what my current camera is--which about took a flight across the barn this afternoon when it decided not to work). :GAAH: Nothing more frustrating than when a simple project goes awry.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok, then the one I have would be out of your price range...but I definately would recommend looking into Canon. LOVE their cameras.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Wouldn't pay less than $100 even on sale...unless it was one that retailed at $200 on sale 50% off. Not likely though.
I bought a GE camera a few years back and I absolutely hate it. It takes what I call crap shots. The light has to be just right and it is very iffy.

My dad bought a cheaper kodak camera that I would much rather have. It is a 10mp and it can take pics in a room that is completely dark. About 9 out of 10 pics turn out good. I don't know what its called but it works good. He bought it on sale for around $120.
I still would try for something better though.

You want a good make such as Sony,Canon,Nikon, Olympus.
Sometimes the higher quality Panasonic's and GE's and also some kodaks.
You also would want at least 10MP. They sell them with up to 16MP or something.
If I were to buy one I would want one around 14MP.

Some choices if I were to buy-

http://www.google.com/products/catalog? ... EPMCMAk4FA

http://www.google.com/products/catalog? ... EPMCMAI4FA

http://www.google.com/products/catalog? ... EPMCMAM4Hg


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a Nikon CoolPix and I like it. Only thing I would change is how long it takes to snap the photo when you push the button but that may just be a setting.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The first digital "point and shoot" that I ever had was a 4.1MP Sony Cybershot that hubby got me 7 years ago...that brand was pricey then at over $300, I finally had to replace it due to wear and use that kept me from being able to take clear pics with zoom. I recently got another cybershot and after alot of price comparisons as I really couldn't afford more than $100 for a new one I found a 12.1MP cybershot that uses AA rechargeables as I already had a charger that came with my last one...the "memory sticks" however have changed and I can't use my old ones with this one. I like the simple to use point and shoot quality and it has a "Easy shot" mode that does all the tech stuff...I just take the pic.
Try looking at Sony's website... they have a list of all their current products or even try Amazon, the reviews from those who bought the cam I got really helped me decide, I wanted to stick with Sony because I was happy enough with my first Sony camera and with how long it lasted.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd say it depends on how much the quality of the photos matter to you. As much as I love my Canon XSi, I really wouldn't recommend getting a Canon or Nikon P&S, because I feel as if they put most of their energy into making the "big cameras" and not so much energy into the "little ones." Mom has a Kodak that is really nice, but you said you want to stay away from that brand... I really like the specs on the Panasonic Lumix, but that might be a little out of budget. I don't know much about Sony, haven't really looked at anything they offer, so no opinions there. 

I'd recommend getting something with a rechargeable battery pack rather than something that uses AA or AAA, even if you can get the rechargeable ones, they don't last that long. 

You say you're looking for something with a fast shutter speed, so you'll need something semi-manual, not the kind that just has the Auto, Smart Capture, and different SCN modes but don't offer you any control over the shutter speed or aperture.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I love my Panasonic, it is a higher end point and shoot, but it is my second one, and l loved the first one too. I rarely ever take it off the intelligent auto setting.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I love my 14.1mp Cannon Power shot A2200. We paid 100 bucks for it. I had a Kodak before and it was awful! But never had any problems with Cannon!!


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

I have an older kodak that takes FOREVER to turn and a LONG time to auto focus. Needless to say I almost always miss "the moment". :veryangry: I don't need fancy smancy, just something quick enough to keep up with me.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I am not much help since I use DSLR cameras and kind of out of date on the others. However, I am a Canon user. 
I'd look for good optical zoom, and something with a fast shutter. IMO the best thing to do is go to a camera store if you have one locally and get some information - you don't HAVE to buy, just go and look, write down brand/model # of the ones you like, the ones that feel comfortable to you and go on line and compare prices. People here can tell you what they have/like but what they like and what you like/comfortable with may not be the same, and it may not be right for you. 
Take in their suggestions and go get a camera in your hand, ask which ones have the fastest shutter speed <frames per second>.

IMO if you go with Canon or Nikon, I'd recommend them having settings such as Aperture priority, shutter priority, etc. I am NOT a fan of presets like auto, sports, landscape, etc. I was so happy that my new camera don't have ANY OF THOSE! They just aren't as good as Aperture, shutter, etc. In order to take good pics you would need to read and understand what these settings do. But basically if you are wanting to capture kids playing, goats playing, etc. you'll want a shutter speed of at least 500-800. If you use shutter priority YOU control your shutter speed, and can set it at 800 and the camera will adjust everything for you. This is much better than sports or auto could ever be. 
These options on a Canon camera would be 'A' <Aperture priority>, S <Shutter Priority>, might have others like M <manual>, n P <program>. I always shoot in manual or sometimes if I am being lazy or the situation plays right I use Shutter Priority. 
Trust me, you won't look back if you can learn to at least use A or S  Not sure what they are on Nikon cameras.


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

HoosierShadow: thanks! I was recommended the nikon D3100. Pricey :shocked: 

I think I will stop in at our local photography shop as you suggested... As soon as this icy business goes away. This lifelong Oregonian doesn't do snow


----------



## alex43567 (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, I did some online research based on everyone's suggestions (thank you, btw  ) , and am looking at either a canon, a sony, or panasonic. Don't have the specific models in front of me. I am planning on going into town to try and find a camera store, or at least bestbuy, first though that way I can try out a few.
Did manage to get the orney Kodak coaxed into working (for now).


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

I am a cannon lover myself...they have awesome products


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Petersfamilyfarms said:


> HoosierShadow: thanks! I was recommended the nikon D3100. Pricey  :shocked:
> 
> I think I will stop in at our local photography shop as you suggested... As soon as this icy business goes away. This lifelong Oregonian doesn't do snow


Have fun with it, hope the weather gets better! I love going to the camera store, our local store is pricy but I always like going in there and they've made me some good deals that make it worth it. I think that's why my husband makes sure we avoid going there LOL

DSLR camera's can definitely be costly, but it's been a trend. When I go to our local track to photograph, it amazes me each race meet how many DSLR cameras the racefans are carrying these days.

I have friends that swear by Nikon DSLR. Nikon and Canon are very very comparable in every aspect IMO. 
I've gone to a couple of events where I have one of my canon camera's on one shoulder and a borrowed Nikon on the other LOL!!! I just tell people I am team Switzerland LOL!!!
I've used a Nikon D300s with a 300mm f2.8 lens, it was like carrying around a rocket launcher, very heavy lens, but amazing! I can't even begin to consider affording the Canon 300mm f2.8 lens!

Then in Nov Nikon was at another major event I was photographing at and let me borrow a Nikon D3. It is an amazing camera! But it could never ever be in my budget.... $5,000 :shocked: :drool:

Nah, I'll stick to my Canon 40D and 7D for now  The Canon 40D is a WONDERFUL camera, especially for the price. I have taken over 200,000 pics with it. The button you press to take pics started getting hard to use last year, but I am not disappointed at all with it. Of course I am more conservative with the 7D and trying not to get 'snap happy' LOL
However, the bigger the event, the more pics you tend to take! I can take thousands at a horse sale...

I am not a camera know it all by any means, I have friends who when I speak with I feel like they are talking in a foreign language sometimes LOL I am self taught, get some tips along the way, and make the best of it.

Okay I am rambling! :wink:


----------

